

Gene Therapy Restores Sight - MaysonL
http://blog.wired.com/wiredscience/2008/09/gene-therapy-bl.html

======
rms
Great news. Reminds me of the story of Mike May, who regained sight with a
stem cell therapy. His account of the transition from the dark to the light is
perhaps the only inspirational thing I have ever read.

[http://web.archive.org/web/20040401192741/www.senderogroup.c...](http://web.archive.org/web/20040401192741/www.senderogroup.com/mikejournal.htm)

